# Memorisinge edges at the 4x4



## Pedro (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey everybody

I once tried 4x4 bld, but I didn't have a memory system back then (now I have one, for multi bld), so it went really bad...20 min and didn't look half solved at the end 

so I thought about trying it again (dunno if before or after I get 3 cubes on multi)

as I'm doing EP without orienting, I have 2 persons/characters and 2 actions for each edge piece...and as you have 2 pieces at each 'edge' on the 4x4, I thought my system would suit perfectly

my question is: I think memorising for r2 would work, as you solve a piece at a time, and each piece would have its own image
would commutators work too?
how do I know if my next edge is yellow/red instead of red/yellow, just by looking at FD/DF? (I can see this confusing me )

well, I'll think more about it, but advice from you guys who are already doing it would be cool


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, your memorization should work perfectly for either r2 or commutators. Like you say, you're just memorizing pieces instead of stickers. I find this actually to be easier, since it's easier to "see" in your mind. I've been trying to convert my 4x4x4 memory system over to the 3x3x3 to do M2 and/or freestyle, and I suspect that's a little more difficult than going the direction you're wanting to go.

As for figuring out where each piece needs to go, you just need to trace that out. After a while of practice, it gets easier. At first I really had a lot of trouble with it, and I still occasionally make mistakes with it - it's probably still my single most common memorization problem with the big cubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> ... it's probably still my single most common memorization problem with the big cubes.


Ah, so that is what happened on solve nr. 12


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Pedro said:


> as I'm doing EP without orienting, I have 2 persons/characters and 2 actions for each edge piece...and as you have 2 pieces at each 'edge' on the 4x4, I thought my system would suit perfectly



That's not very surprising because edges don't have any orientation on a 4x4


----------



## LarsN (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> and I still occasionally make mistakes with it - it's probably still my single most common memorization problem with the big cubes.



My problem too. I have a great memory system for edges, so my countless dnf are nearly always caused by misplacing the edges during memo. I try to trace them to the correct spot, but I find it easy to make mistakes like that. Guess I need more practise.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ... it's probably still my single most common memorization problem with the big cubes.
> ...



(checking...) Actually, no it wasn't. I missed 2 centers and had 3 corners rotated on that one. But it WAS exactly what happened to me on the solve after that. (I had 2 DNFs in a row)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2007)

For me, I have a very primitive edge system. All I do is memorize the color pairs. Using r2, this works really fast for execution, just like edges on M2. The way I figure out what piece goes next is by looking at my set-up for the piece. Let's say I have the piece DB in my buffer, but looking at the DB edges, I visually do the set-up to see which piece goes into the buffer next. With more executions, I've come to not need to do that.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm

well, my main problem is finding a piece, say, blue/orange somewhere at my cycle, and finding wheter I should do x' U L2 U' or U' L' U as setup moves...I can "track" the pieces mentally, to see where they go, but that takes too much time, I think


----------



## tim (Dec 19, 2007)

Pedro said:


> hmm
> 
> well, my main problem is finding a piece, say, blue/orange somewhere at my cycle, and finding wheter I should do x' U L2 U' or U' L' U as setup moves...I can "track" the pieces mentally, to see where they go, but that takes too much time, I think



I usually do this tracking thing:
a small example: U = white, F = red
buffer = DFr, target = UBr
next piece: blue/orange

I start with my finger at my buffer UBr, go to URf, then to BRu and then to BRd (because i know that blue orange is a "bad" (not correctly oriented) piece). I always jump over one edge to keep the orientation. You're right, it's slow, but after some practice you won't need your fingers anymore.
another example:
assume you just memorized red/green and the next piece is orange/green. The orientation of the two pieces are the same, so you just jump from FLu to BLd (notice, that this forms a cross). If the orientation of the two pieces is different, you jump in a straight line from FLu to BLu.


----------

